# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Dự án stepturn lathe

## nbc

Chào a e trên diển đàn. Tình hình là mê máy tiện cơ, ghiền cái cảm giác tay quay tới đâu phoi ra tới đó, nhưng tài chính không cho phép, thế là cái khó ló cái ngu, lôi cái xác máy cùi bắp lên làm dự án stepturn lathe (dẩn động 2 trục bằng step , dựa trên cảm hứng từ clip servoturn lathe trên diễn đàn) Tạm thời tích trữ đc nhiêu đây vật tư. Mục tiêu của dự án là 2 trục hoạt động bằng step nhờ 2 handle, có chế độ auto feed nhờ cần gạt, cao hơn là có thể chạy ren ( gắn thêm encode vào spindle), tất cả đều hoạt động độc lập ko cần máy tính, tức là ko cần bật cpu, mở máy là chạy như tiện cơ. ( dĩ nhiên vẫn có khả chạy cnc mach3 turn khi cần thiết) . Thanks các bạn đã xem. Mình cố gắng cập nhật tiến độ và tiếp thu mọi ý kiến . Thanks

----------

biết tuốt, huyquynhbk, itanium7000, minhdt_cdt10, nhatson, ppgas, QuyND

----------


## itanium7000

Nếu không có bộ điều khiển XZ đồng thời thì bác làm thêm cái bàn trượt để tiện côn nữa.

----------

nbc

----------


## nbc

Thank bạn ,mình cố gắng tìm cách điều khiển đồng thời 2 trục, ý tưởng của mình là cho trục x số xung xác định, trục z thông qua mạch nhân xung mà có số xung tỷ lệ với trục x , lúc đó ta sẽ có có góc côn ứng với tỷ số đó. Phuong án này nếu ko đc( do mình ngu điện) thì mình sẽ tiện côn ở chế độ cnc. Còn Phuong án lắp thêm bàn trượt khá khó thực hiện do khoảng cách từ bàn t đến tâm spin khá nhỏ, 55mm.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Phương án là qua em em dẫn đi ăn lẩu ếch. Êch nhảy lung tung trong đầu là có phương án liền. 
Cơ mà mấy ụ gá dao ngon vậy.  :Smile: .

----------

nbc

----------


## nbc

Heee, vậy phải đạp xe 1 chuyến xuống chợ đầu mối Thủ Đức. Mấy cái ụ dao vớt từ nồi lẩu ếch đó  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## nbc

Cập nhật tý: bận ăn lẩu ếch nên chỉ làm đc đến nhiêu đây    Phần cơ xem như tạm ok. Làm chút phần điều khiển . Tiến độ chậm nhưng có nhúc nhích là cảm thấy hài lòng.

----------


## nbc

Do hổm nay bận ăn lẩu ếch nên chỉ làm được nhiêu đây                                                                   PHần cơ xem như tạm ok.

----------


## nbc

Cập nhật tiến độ rùa bò  Phần cơ xem như tạm ok.

----------


## nbc

Sau 1 tuần lọ mọ    Chậm nhưng có tien triển. Phần cơ xem như xong.

----------

khoa.address

----------

